# 02 Opal Blue 3.5



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Check my sig for some pics


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

nice car slurppie!!!!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Uh oh.....I see dual exhausts.....that means trouble.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *Check my sig for some pics *


Hi Slurppie, I just arrived got a pm from Otwo Altima. Your Ride looks better than ever.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

thanks bro, we couldn't leave you guys behined....


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *thanks bro, we couldn't leave you guys behined.... *


I appreciate that Slurppie


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Nice Alty Slurppie! You gotta take that thing out to the track to see what she'll run... then let us know!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Gotta have a 2.5 in here to even this out.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2002)

Wow. Looks really nice, I like that color a lot! You should maybe do some style things with that blue color...calipers or trim or something around the engine. Hoses maybe?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Page update, new springs and ActiveTuning grill.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah great looking car.... I wanted a spec v but I thinik I would rather have the 3.5...

speed for me and room for the kids


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2003)

HOlY Shit, that thing can breath now. It must sound so ssswweeeat!!! Great job, looks evil, especially to all the folks that only see you behind.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *Page update, new springs and ActiveTuning grill. *


Slurp, it just gets sweeter and sweeter. Definitely a show stopper.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Slurp, it just gets sweeter and sweeter. Definitely a show stopper. *


Thank you sir. Right now Im working on blacking out the chrome trim around the windows (driver side already done). Found a product designed just for that purpose and it doesnt involve painting.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *Thank you sir. Right now Im working on blacking out the chrome trim around the windows (driver side already done). Found a product designed just for that purpose and it doesnt involve painting. *


Really? We used to lightlly sand(maybe 500 grit) and then apply flat black. It was the only way to get it to bond. Eastwood products, probably have something. What is product, Bryan?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

The product is by Trimbrite part # T-9005. Here is some info on it 



> Use Blackout Tape to conceal chrome accent trim or to repair chipped black moldings. It's an easy and inexpensive way to make a vehicle look like new.


 Each roll is 1-1/8" x 20' so you will need two rolls to do our car. I picked up the tape at Pep Boys for $3.99 a roll. It matches the black around the windows now (which is taped from the factory).


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *The product is by Trimbrite part # T-9005. Here is some info on it
> 
> Each roll is 1-1/8" x 20' so you will need two rolls to do our car. I picked up the tape at Pep Boys for $3.99 a roll. It matches the black around the windows now (which is taped from the factory). *


Of course, black electricians tape came to mind but this was only a temp. cure. This tape from trimbrite must be very similiar to the stuff Nissan uses. Thanx Pal...


----------

